# Gawith Hoggarth



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

They don't seem to get the love that Samuel Gawith or Esoterica do, but they do seem to be similar with very similar production philosophies and methods. SG and GH have some history in common from my understanding. Some key Esoterica (think SH) and SG tobaccos are especially hard to find, yet most GH tobaccos seem to be fairly readily available. Any reason?

I'm thinking especially of trying Best Brown #2. It is a nice large, but thin, burley/VA flake just like SH. They still use the old equipment and methods just like SG and Esoterica. Is this in any way similar to SH? Even if it isn't, now that I'm getting into the different VA variations, and I love flakes, I think I need to give this a try.

Also thinking about the following:
-Bright CR Flake (VA)
-Glengarry (same as above, but with some flavorings)
-Louisiana Perique Flake (any semblance to St. James Flake?)
-Ennerdale (of course)
-Kendal Flake
-Dark Flake Unscented (even though I like aros and other scented/flavored tobaccos, I have no interest in the scented since it has licorice)


I've had their Black Irish X and Brown Boogie (the ropes are OK, but extremely strong in Vit N, only for certain moods and occasions). I have a tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake aging which I have to try. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Shhhh, Jeff, what are you thinking?!?!?! We don't want to create another hard to find tobacco! I happen to love the Bob's Chocolate Flake and have a tin of Ennerdale waiting to open. I've read some good things about the Top Black Cherry and am hoping to try it out at some point.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think G&H makes super tobacco. I've tried seven of them (or is it eight?) and liked them all. Supposedly the Bright CR Flake is similar to the Scotch Flake which is top notch. The Kendal and Glengarry are much alike and have that Lakeland about them. I like them both rather a lot! The Bob's Chocolate is really nice -- not much latakia or Lakeland in my sample, although I've heard people complain about how soapy it is. My Bob's Chocolate seemed relatively free of it. Actually, I haven't met a G&H I didn't like yet, although that Happy Bogie is definitely a once in a while smoke! Whoa! :lol:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I think G&H makes super tobacco. I've tried seven of them (or is it eight?) and liked them all. Supposedly the Bright CR Flake is similar to the Scotch Flake which is top notch. The Kendal and Glengarry are much alike and have that Lakeland about them. I like them both rather a lot! The Bob's Chocolate is really nice -- not much latakia or Lakeland in my sample, although I've heard people complain about how soapy it is. My Bob's Chocolate seemed relatively free of it. Actually, I haven't met a G&H I didn't like yet, although that Happy Bogie is definitely a once in a while smoke! Whoa! :lol:


The Brown Bogie/Happy Bogie knocked me on my a$$. It is good, but man, I don't think I've had such a nic buzz before. Eat a lot before hand, have a sweet drink during, and smoke it in a small bowled pipe.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff10236 said:


> ...Also thinking about the following:
> 
> *-Dark Flake Unscented*
> 
> Any suggestions?


Smoke Malawi-Wowwee slowly (after eating, perhaps?) in your fave flake pipe and look for a wonderful, somewhat nic-enhanced engagement. Not for pre-teens.

When it feels like it has gone crumbly, leather-hard and kind of dried out it will quickly warm in a pipe and surprisingly assume an easily compressed nature, something like Penzance; expect the unexpected - it will smoke perfectly. Mind not to plug up your pipe with an aggressive tamp. Think dark chocolate, cigar-like but not cigar leaf, espresso-ristretto. Thank you, IHT, for introducing me to this spectacular flake.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

I have absolutely fallen in love with G&H products over the past year, esp. the "Lakeland" scented mixtures, whcih kind of suprised me because I tend to be awfully picky when it comes to aromatics. "Soap?" I thought. "No freaking way." But when I actually tried them .... wow. 

My favorite (and hence those I would recommend) are, in no particular order:

Kendal Flake -- a middle of the road VA with a pronounced "floral" component. I smoke more of this than any of the others and have several pipes dedicated to it. It's an ideal summer smoke.

Ennerdale -- Not as strong as Kendal nicotine-wise but with even more flavoring. In addition to the floral elements, there is also some almond and fruit.

Bosun Cut Plug -- a fairly strong broken flake with a floral/clove topping. Awesome product. Not as powerfully scented as some of the others.

Louisana Flake -- This is probably my favorite VA/Per after Filmore. There is only a hint of the "Lakeland" flavoring here, and a decent hit of perique. There are some unique chocolate notes here.

Balkan Mixture -- This was a very, very pleasant surprise. This is a top-notch latakia blend, and the only blend on the market today that I think tastes like the Balkan Sobranie I got to smoke in the late 80s/early 90s (only I like this better.) The shag cut makes this stuff burn like a dream.

Kendal Kentucky --Another shag cut. This is an unflavored, pure tobacco mixture that comes across as a British version of Prince Albert, only many times stronger.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

GH&Co is some of the best stuff out there for my money. I like most of the blends you mentioned and Louisiana Per Flake is one of my favorite blends period. Its tasty, interesting and complex with flavor that is delicate and balanced. Definitely a top 2-3 VaPer for me.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> The Bob's Chocolate is really nice -- not much latakia or Lakeland in my sample, although I've heard people complain about how soapy it is. My Bob's Chocolate seemed relatively free of it.


I didn't fine a lot of Lakeland in the Bob's Chocolate either. I do smoke it in my Lakeland dedicated pipe, just in case, but am probably picking up no more than would be expected from the ghosting in the pipe.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have wanted to try the Gawith, Hoggarth, & co tobaccos for a while, but other things keep "bumping" them from my cart. However, I am working through a tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake, when I first tried it I didnt care for it much but now I find myself going to it more and more. It has really grown on me, and now I think it is somthing I will keep a tin or two of.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dark Flake Unscented is my favorite. Just the right hint of the Lakeland essence without being too overwelming and excellent strength nic-wise.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

GH is one of my favorite blenders! I love Ennerdale, Dark Flake Unscented and scented, Conistun CP is ok. Dark Birdseye is great, brown and black Irish X, all have an excellent quality! Enjoy your journey through GH.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I happen to love GH tobacco's , and find them very reasonably priced...I like strong, full flavored baccy, but these are my suggestions:
Kendal Kty., a fabulous nutty, dark rich smoke, with plenty of Vitamin N
Dark Flake Unscented is also fabulous, very strong in N and very tasty...I like it in a cob!!!
Dark Birdseye, also very very strong...smoke in a small bowl, but boy is it smooth and tasty...
Best Brown #2, great smooth med. strength flake...don't hesitate, buy in bulk!!!
Brown Flake Unsc., like DFU but a bit more spicy and less N
Bob's Chocolate Flake is awesome
La. Perique Flake is awesome!!!
Happy Brown Bogie is great but VERY strong

I think thats all Ive tried, but its a good start...happy hunting!!!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

doctorthoss said:


> I have absolutely fallen in love with G&H products over the past year, esp. the "Lakeland" scented mixtures, whcih kind of suprised me because I tend to be awfully picky when it comes to aromatics. "Soap?" I thought. "No freaking way." But when I actually tried them .... wow.
> 
> My favorite (and hence those I would recommend) are, in no particular order:
> 
> ...Bosun Cut Plug -- a fairly strong broken flake with a floral/clove topping. Awesome product. Not as powerfully scented as some of the others...


Wow, that wasn't even on my list and I've just placed an order. Clove, really? How strong is the clove? I used to smoke clove cigarettes from time to time when I was a teen, and if I wouldn't look ridiculous (and feel ridiculous) at 41 smoking them, I'd probably still sometimes smoke them.

Even if the clove isn't very strong, the description sounds great:
" *With only slightly over 50% (54%) flue-cured Virginias from Brazil, Zimbabwe and Malawi and 31% dark fired leaf this is a fairly strong smoke. There is also some sweeter sun cured leaf from Malawi and rich cigar type notes."*

So, if I end up not liking this, it's all your fault! 

I've also put in an order some of the Best Brown Flake #2 that got my thinking started, some Dark Flake Unscented based on the overwhelming response here, and for the last I had trouble deciding between the Glengarry, Ennerdale, Bright CR, or Louisiana Perique Flakes...decided I can't do a large order of G&H without trying the legendary Ennerdale. I also ordered some more P. Stokkebye since I love the LBF so much.

I figured with all the Lakeland coming, and some with a good nic kick, I'd better order a new pipe , so I got a Peterson Barrel Rustic (a nice small bowl pipe). 
*

*


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Wow, that wasn't even on my list and I've just placed an order. Clove, really? How strong is the clove? I used to smoke clove cigarettes from time to time when I was a teen, and if I wouldn't look ridiculous (and feel ridiculous) at 41 smoking them, I'd probably still sometimes smoke them.
> 
> Even if the clove isn't very strong, the description sounds great:
> " *With only slightly over 50% (54%) flue-cured Virginias from Brazil, Zimbabwe and Malawi and 31% dark fired leaf this is a fairly strong smoke. There is also some sweeter sun cured leaf from Malawi and rich cigar type notes."*
> ...


I think you'll find Bosun Cut Plug right up your alley! 
Let us know what you think of all these once you get them .... maybe we should start a "Lakeland Tour" review thread....


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Simply put, I love Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Ennerdale Flake and Dark Flake Scented are my two favorites. They've got such a unique selection of blends that I've really enjoyed working my way through their lineup. Some are better than others but I haven't come across any that I absolutetly didn't like. Try the Happy Brown Bogie for a cool "rope" experience.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

They are the Rolls Royce of tobacco blenders. Nuff said.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Do all of their blends exhibit the lakeland soap/perfume smell?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> Do all of their blends exhibit the lakeland soap/perfume smell?


No, some have it and some don't.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I got some Kendal Cream and Bob's Chocolate, and they are both good. In fact, Bob's has become one of my favorites! I'll have to give some of the others a try at some point.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just to clarify, some may taste something they think "must be lakeland essence" in some blends, personally I don't taste them when they are unscented but some for some reason do. Some of the blends do have floral overtones, but IMHO that's just natural nuances to the tobacco. 

But, I will say, when you get a blend that actually does have the essence in it, you will KNOW what it is. :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> I got some Kendal Cream and Bob's Chocolate, and they are both good. In fact, Bob's has become one of my favorites! I'll have to give some of the others a try at some point.


Whoops, I just checked my stash and the Kendall Cream is a SG blend. The other GH I have is Rum Flake. I knew I had two...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, so I just opened my tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake. I don't really have time for a full review (and I'm only halfway through my first bowl) but I figured I'd post a few thoughts here...

I am now officially a little nervous about some of my order. Before, I had only smoked the Irish X and the Brown Bogie/Happy Bogie, so I hadn't really experienced the Lakeland essence. I thought I knew what to expect, but wow, this is different.

A lot of what I've read says it isn't there in the Chocolate Flake, but I sure noticed it. For the first third of the bowl, it was all I could taste (but I didn't let it dry out at all and smoked it right out of the tin).

It isn't at all like the Latakia soapiness you can get in some tobaccos. It is a strong floral/soapy smell and taste. It is different, definitely like nothing I've experienced in a tobacco before, yet there is something familiar, even comforting, to the smell. So, do I like it? I don't know. At first I was very disappointed, I wanted this tobacco to taste and smell of chocolate and all I got was Lakeland. Sometimes it seems a little much (but I don't feel like I want to dump out the pipe), and sometimes it really compliments the other flavors well (now, past the first third, I can taste the chocolate quite nicely, the vanilla only seems to add a little creaminess). It has subdued quite a bit- how much is that it really has subdued and how much is I'm getting used to it, I'm not sure.

I think I'm going to be a Lakeland fan. I really hope so since I ordered Ennerdale, and isn't that pretty much [b[]the[/b] Lakeland blend? Several of the tobaccos I've ordered are known for the Lakeland essence. However, the more I get into the bowl, the less nervous I am. Lakeland may not be an everyday thing, and I can definitely see why you'd want to dedicate a pipe to it (I'm using my Stanwell Design Choice which seems like a good design for a heavily English, and yet very unique, group of tobaccos, and I'll probably also make that new Peterson Barrel and my little MM Pony Express Lakeland pipes), but I think I like it.

Edit:
The more I get into the bowl, the more the Lakeland is disappearing, and the more chocolate and other flavors I'm getting. Even though this post was more about G&H and less about reviewing the tobacco, I have to say that I am really enjoying the Bob's Chocolate Flake. Once you get past the Lakeland at the start (and it is still lingering just a bit), this is probably the most chocolate of any chocolate tobbaco I've tried (not that I've tried many yet).


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> OK, so I just opened my tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake. I don't really have time for a full review (and I'm only halfway through my first bowl) but I figured I'd post a few thoughts here...
> 
> I am now officially a little nervous about some of my order. Before, I had only smoked the Irish X and the Brown Bogie/Happy Bogie, so I hadn't really experienced the Lakeland essence. I thought I knew what to expect, but wow, this is different.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that most G&H tobaccos exhibit the same trait: powerful "Lakeland" taste at first that diminishes as you smoke the bowl. To some folks, that where the real reward comes in -- they use the best Virginias in the biz, IMHO, and you'll find that you can taste them clearly through the scenting.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> A lot of what I've read says it isn't there in the Chocolate Flake, but I sure noticed it. For the first third of the bowl, it was all I could taste


I also noticed it, and was a little apprehensive at first. However, the stuff really grew on me...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> OK, so I just opened my tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake. I don't really have time for a full review (and I'm only halfway through my first bowl) but I figured I'd post a few thoughts here...
> 
> I am now officially a little nervous about some of my order. Before, I had only smoked the Irish X and the Brown Bogie/Happy Bogie, so I hadn't really experienced the Lakeland essence. I thought I knew what to expect, but wow, this is different.
> 
> ...


I have heard that sometimes the Lakeland can be stronger in one tin versus another, like they don't mix it in very well. It's odd, I didn't notice it at all in my tin of Bob's Chocolate, but I have another tin to try.

As far as the "soapiness" I also tend to think that latakia is more of a soapy taste while Lakelands are floral. Now, if you think of soap as a perfumy thing, then I can see why people might call it that, but to me, and it sounds like you too, latakia has more of what I would call a soapy quality.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Now, if you think of soap as a perfumy thing, then I can see why people might call it that, but to me, and it sounds like you too, latakia has more of what I would call a soapy quality.


I _think_ when people call it soapy, they are thinking of those fancy perfumy bathroom soaps... Definatly more perfumy than soapy... IMHO


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have yet to try any of the G&H blends, But at this time I have no funds to order more tobacco, less i come across some scratch LOL
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Just to clarify, some may taste something they think "must be lakeland essence" in some blends, personally I don't taste them when they are unscented but some for some reason do. Some of the blends do have floral overtones, but IMHO that's just natural nuances to the tobacco.
> 
> But, I will say, when you get a blend that actually does have the essence in it, you will KNOW what it is. :lol:


I'm one of these. I've tried 16 GH blends and every single one of them had a distinctive Lakeland mark on it, at least to some extent. Took a bit of getting used to but I do enjoy it from time to time. I think it must be in the air at the manufacturer. You don't have to smoke at a smoky bar to come out smelling like smoke.

Hope you got yourself some Dark Birdseye. I was quick to order more of that one after getting a sample in a trade with mbearer. I found it similar to Kendal Kentucky and Kendal Mixture #7.

Also, if Happy Brown Bogie knocked you back a step, puff with caution on the Dark Flake Unscented. It's another that packs a Brock Lesnar type of punch IMO.

I haven't worked up the nerve to get into my sample of Brown Irish X Unsliced yet...:shocked:


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

I hold more than 30 different blends of GH, mostly ropes and flakes. My experience: I never even be able to finish an entire pipe of them, too much N vitamin for me. Good tobaccos indeed, but they are not my cup of tea. My favorite: Dark Birdseye.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can relate. I ordered a box of Bright CR Flake, and even their straight Virginia is high in nicotine. I'll smoke it, but I'm on the lookout for a smaller pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sheesh. Too much nicotine. Too floral. Too soapy. What a bunch of wimps! :lol:

My Bob's Chocolate was bulk and I didn't get much Lakeland at all out of it, really, so maybe the tinned version hasn't had it evaporate as much. (And it does seem to evaporate somewhat, like perfumed soap smelling stronger straight from the wrapper. The Ennerdale calmed down a tad eventually, although the computer room smelled for awhile like it should have S&M devices hanging from the ceiling and walls. Put the Ennerdale in a jar, something appropriate for toxic waste, a baggy being totally ineffective to contain it!)

From the sound of things, the G&H production facility seems pretty small. I can imagine it being pretty tough to keep the various blends from ghosting a bit if the blending areas aren't separated by at least a few hundred yards.

You've tempted me! I'm breaking out the Scented Brown Flake!! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You've tempted me! I'm breaking out the Scented Brown Flake!! :tu


Hmm....just read my own review of this! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../285806-g-h-brown-flake-scented-aromatic.html. Maybe I'll go for the Glengarry instead. :lol: And it appears I lied when I said I like them all -- evidently I didn't like this G&H tobak very much!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> From the sound of things, the G&H production facility seems pretty small. I can imagine it being pretty tough to keep the various blends from ghosting a bit if the blending areas aren't separated by at least a few hundred yards.


I think you're right. My one disappointment with the Bright CR Flake was that it _didn't _have the floral note; what I'd smoked before did, and I liked it. Guess I'll have to order another G&H tobacco. Maybe get some Ennerdale Flake and drop one in each jar of Bright CR...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> I hold more than 30 different blends of GH, mostly ropes and flakes. My experience: I never even be able to finish an entire pipe of them, too much N vitamin for me. Good tobaccos indeed, but they are not my cup of tea. My favorite: Dark Birdseye.


Why in the world would you persist with buying G&H tobak if you don't like it? Scotch Flake isn't particularly strong, so I think you'd like Scotch Flake, Luigi. (This is also puzzling from the standpoint that I seem to remember that you like Five Brothers. :dunno: )


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Many of our UK brothers don't know what we're talking about when the word "soapy" (or even "floral") is used to describe lakeland blends. It is a puzzle to me - it must have to do with familiarity. I have smoked a lot of lakelands and cannot doge the soapy character in many of them, except, for me, it usually arrives with a newly opened tin and vanishes by the third bowl. The first time I smoked Squadron leader I absolutely tasted and smelled soap; Mrs. Moo, across the room, said "Soap!" a minute after I popped the lid. I haven't noticed it since then. Same with Condor, etc. etc. Mrs. Moo says it has something to do with growing up with it. Grandpas pipe or the smell of the pub or something. <puzzled look> I dunno. I sure smell it and many do not.

Bob's Chocolate Flake, one of my faves, did it to me as well. I never notice it anymore but the first bowl whispered (rather than hollered) "Grandma's little decorative bathroom soaps". </puzzled look>

Choco Flake is a divine mystery blend. They say, "The main characteristics of this flake come from the 8% Latakia included in the blend and the smooth chocolate aroma. Brazilian, Zimbabwe, Malawi virginia leaf make up 82% of the blend providing a mild/Medium smoke cooled with the addition of 8% Malawi sun cured and 2% Malawi Burley. The latakia cools but does also add strength and aroma. The cocoa casings and chocolate top flavours are rounded off with vanillas and other flavours providing sweet notes." African virginias, burley, cocoa, vanilla and "other" flavors sure mix magically to produce a smooth, very cool smoking balanced blend. One off. Lovely stuff.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Indeed, it is curious, isn't Jim? Apparently, I can bear strong burley or kentucky based blends but not the virginia ones...



freestoke said:


> Why in the world would you persist with buying G&H tobak if you don't like it? Scotch Flake isn't particularly strong, so I think you'd like Scotch Flake, Luigi. (This is also puzzling from the standpoint that I seem to remember that you like Five Brothers. :dunno: )


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> Indeed, it is curious, isn't Jim? Apparently, I can bear strong burley or kentucky based blends but not the virginia ones...


Might be something to that. Bayou Morning Flake seems stronger to me than IF, but some people think it is "mild to medium".

I decided to leave that Brown Flake Scented in the jar and went for the Glengarry Flake. Better than I remember it and better than my review, too. :tu Might have been spoiled at the time with the Scotch Flake. At least I have some G&H back in play!


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

GH is available, when SG is not because they have a greater production capacity. To me, GH is the King of strong tobacco. They use a lot of African tobacco, which is grown in nitrogen poor soil, which produces a tobacco low in sugar, which means no bite, but high in nicotine. I like many of them, just not the heavily scented ones. Dark Flake Uscented is one of my regulars. Be aware it is scented, just lightly, and it is strong. Kendal Kentucky, Conniston Cut Plug, Brown Bogie, and Sliced Brown Twist are also among my favorites. Kendal Kentucky is similar to Five Brothers, except it is stronger. It might be considered the much stronger, and meaner sixth brother.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I retract my earlier comment; the "soap" is there (in Bright CR Flake), just very, very lightly.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Phantom57 said:


> ...To me, GH is the King of strong tobacco. ...Kendal Kentucky is similar to Five Brothers, except it is stronger. It might be considered the much stronger, and meaner sixth brother.


:biglaugh:

Interesting about the nitrogen poor soils. :tu


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just an FYI to the Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. fans out there. Take a look at Lakeland Brickle Fortissimo from www.pipesandcigars.com. I picked up a 4oz chunk of it and I'm really enjoying it. It sort of reminds me of the flavoring of Dark Flake Scented, but not as strong nicotine wise.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

jtree26 said:


> Just an FYI to the Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. fans out there. Take a look at Lakeland Brickle Fortissimo from www.pipesandcigars.com. I picked up a 4oz chunk of it and I'm really enjoying it. It sort of reminds me of the flavoring of Dark Flake Scented, but not as strong nicotine wise.


I gave this a try on this recommendation. I've only smoked it once, and I didn't finish the bowl, so I guess the jury is still out (I didn't really like the G&H Lakeland flavor until about 1/2 through my first bowl of it). However, I didn't finish the bowl, not because I ran out of time, but because I couldn't stand any more of it. I should give it more time, but the thought of lighting another bowl of the stuff sends shivers down my spine. It does not remind me at all of G&H Lakeland flavors or scents.

I am trying to hold off until I get up to courage to smoke at least one more bowl, but hopefully a full review will be coming soon.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I gave this a try on this recommendation. I've only smoked it once, and I didn't finish the bowl, so I guess the jury is still out (I didn't really like the G&H Lakeland flavor until about 1/2 through my first bowl of it). However, I didn't finish the bowl, not because I ran out of time, but because I couldn't stand any more of it. I should give it more time, but the thought of lighting another bowl of the stuff sends shivers down my spine. It does not remind me at all of G&H Lakeland flavors or scents.
> 
> I am trying to hold off until I get up to courage to smoke at least one more bowl, but hopefully a full review will be coming soon.


I bought a pack of it as well and I agree that it does not taste like a "Lakeland" at all. I got a strong anise or licorice flavor from it, not floral.


----------

